# folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei einen teich zu planen. es werden wohl rund 4x3meter mit fischen und ca. 6000liter.
ich lese hier und da, dass 1mm folie reichen sollte.
und 500g/m²vlies sollten auch reichen. ist das soweit richtig?
was benutzt man denn fuer einen untergrund? sand oder kies?

und noch eine frage zu steilwaenden....einerseits habe ich gelesen, dass steilwaende vor raeubern schuetzen, andererseits habe ich gelesen, dass steilwaende schnell einbrechen koennen. 
wie gehe ich nun vor? wie kann ich mich vor einbruechen der steilwaende schuetzen? 

und mal eine ganz allgemeine frage, wie habt ihr eigentlich die folie in den garten bekommen. kann man das mit 2-3 mann in einem kombi transportieren? oder muss sowas angeliefert werden?

mfg


----------



## Dr.J (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

Hallo Papastone,

bei der Teichgröße (6000 L), die du planst, kannst du die Folie problemlos zu 2 in den Garten tragen (oder mit einer Schubkarre fahren) bzw. im vorher im Kombi transportieren. So groß und schwer wird die Folie ned.

Unter dem Vlies würd ich dir eine dicke Sandschicht empfehlen.

Steilwände würde ich weitestgehend vermeiden und wenn es nicht anders geht dann möglichst mit lehmhaltiger Erde modellieren und dort bauen, wo man den Uferwall nicht betreten kann.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*



papastone schrieb:


> und mal eine ganz allgemeine frage, wie habt ihr eigentlich die folie in den garten bekommen. kann man das mit 2-3 mann in einem kombi transportieren? oder muss sowas angeliefert werden?
> 
> mfg



hallo "hierkönnteeinnamestehen"

für 20 m² ( = ca.29kg )wird man wohl einen Baukran brauchen  :crazy

  wer trägt dir eigentlich die Wasser- bzw Bierkisten heim 
Frag doch mal den,ob er dir die Folie in den Garten trägt.
(bei mir macht das meine Frau  )


----------



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

naja gut 
dann klappt das wohl zu zweit. 

folie 1mm oder lieber dicker? 
hab halt gelesen, dass 1mm ausreichend ist.
vlies in verbindung mit dicker sandschicht, da reicht dann 500g/m² ?


----------



## hasn3 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

hallo Papastone,

würde Dich gerne auch mit dem Namen ansprechen ....

Also, wichtiger finde ich die Frage nach dem Material der Folie. EPDM oder PVC ist hier die Option, ich selbst stehe mehr auf EPDM, etwas teurer, aber auch langlebiger und bei jeder Temperatur flexibel. 

Da Du die EPDM nicht kleben kannst (jedenfalls nicht so einfach), mußt Du aber auf jeden Fall von vornherein in der richtigen Größe gestellen. 

Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist das Vlies. Hier ist mehr wirklich mehr. Das Vlies ist der beste Schutz für die Folie und sollte so dick wie möglich sein. Bezüglich der Dicke ist zu sagen, daß eine dünne Folie von 1 mm durchaus funktioniert, Du dann aber eben sehr vorsichtig sein mußt, wenn Du mal im Teich rumstiefelst um zu pflegen oder zu pflanzen. Bei einer 1,5 er ist das nicht so sensibel.

Ich selbst habe eine 1,5 er EPDM verlegt mit einem 800 er Vlies und bin damit auf der sicheren Seite. Die Zusatzkosten lagen im Rahmen, wenn man die immense Arbeit für die Erstellung bedenkt. Die Verlegung war problemlos, da sehr flexibel. Bedenken solltest Du aber dann das Gewicht, daß eben doch höher ist. 

Bezüglich der Größe solltest Du auch die Vertikalen Flächen nicht vergessen, die ja auch einen Einfluß auf die Größe es "Lappens" haben. Also Länge + 2 x Tiefe in einer Richtung und Breite + 2 x Tiefe in der anderen Richtung. Dann solltelst Eu auf jeden Fall eine Sicherheit einrechnen, da Falten und andere geometrische Einflüsse Flächen fressen. Ich habe gut einen Meter in jeder Richtung draufgerechnet und bin gut damit gefahren.

Viel Spaß dann beim Buddeln..... 

Gruß Hans


----------



## bodo61 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

Hallo,
habe den kompl. Teich (ca.32m/2) vor der Folie mit alter Auslegware (nach dem Umzug eines Bekannten) ausgelegt. War allerdings synthetische, also gammelt da auch nichts. Ne gute Alternative wäre auch Flies aus dem Straßenbau. Vielleicht hast du ja zufällig einen Tiefbauer in der Bekanntschaft.

Die Größe der Folie bestimmst du am einfachsten, indem du zwei Schnüren über kreuz, in den fertig gegrabenen Teich legst, an beiden Seiten noch nen guten Meter als Sicherheit, Ausmessen und fertig.


----------



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

ok EPDM. werde ich mir merken. 

wo soll ich meinen namen eintragen? ich sehe euch ja auch nur mit dem forum-namen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*



papastone schrieb:


> wo soll ich meinen namen eintragen? ich sehe euch ja auch nur mit dem forum-namen.



Aber die meisten haben z.B. ihren Namen in der Signatur stehen, so wie bei mir


----------



## hipsu (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

du sollst ihn uns verraten 

immer wenn du schreibt könnte dann am ende des textes kommen: MfG "dein Name", kannst den namen auch in deien signatur schreiben so wie ich, dann brauchst nicht immer mfg..... schreiben


----------



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

benutzer profil bearbeiten??? wie geht das? kann nix finden. sry bin blind 

OK HAB SCHON !


----------



## Oliver (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

Nützliche Links ganz oben rechts und dann Benutzerkontrollzentrum.
Da kannst du alles wichtige rund um deine Person und dein Projekt eintragen.


----------



## timborowski (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

moin moin!

ich bin ein mitstreiter von dem namenlosen threaderöffner 
ich möchte euch aber überhaupt einmal über die hintergründe unserer teichbauerei aufklären  :

wir sind ne gruppe von mittzwanzigern, und einer der unseren hat vor ein paar woche geheiratet. Er und seine Frau besitzen eine wunderbaren großen Garten und unsere Idee war es, ihm einen entsprechenden Teich hinzubauen.
bräutigam und braut fanden die idee super, so haben wir uns auch relativ zuegig ans werk gemacht 
die freie entscheidungsgewalt über form und art des teiches haben wir dem frisch vermählten ehepaar überlassen, einzig begrenzt durch unser limit bei anschaffung von vlies, folie und pumpe (leider gerade kein foto zur hand - schematische zeichnung ist angehängt).
und da liegt im prinzip unser problem:

der gute mann hat sich fast ausschließlich steilwände ausgesucht.. ein paar flächen für pflanzen haben wir gelassen, aber abfallen tut das ufer im prinzip ausschließlich steil.

vlies und folie ist ausreichend vorhanden (1mm EPDM - 500g/m² vlies), das ufer wurde auf ein niveau gebracht und mit gehwegplatten ausgelegt.
unser erster versuch, die folie auszulegen ist im prinzip gescheitert.. wir hatten wahnsinnig viele falten, vor allem nachdem wir das wasser eingelassen haben. zudem hat die folie an manchen stellen ziemlich gespannt, sodass wir "von oben" mehr folie nachgegeben haben.
trotzalledem: wir waren mit dem ergebnis unzufrieden und haben das komplette wasser wieder ausgelassen.
daher nun die frage:

Wie bringt man die Folie richtig an? Wie fixiert man sie am Ufer? Bei flachem Ufer scheint es laut den ganzen Zeichnungen, die hier im Forum kursieren deutlich einfacher zu sein - wir aber haben da gewissen Probleme mit unserem Steilufer.

Darf man die Folie festmörteln (habe ich hier auch schon in der Rubrig "Basiswissen - Ufergestaltung - letzter Punkt gesehen)?
Hieße das (lapidar gesagt): Mörtelschicht auf unsere Gehwegplatten am Ufer, Folie druff und dann die oberste Schicht (Der Beschenkte möchte gerne bangkirei dort verlegen)?

Oder: Gehwagplatten am Ufer halbieren, Folie UNTER uferzeigende Hälfte durch, zwischen beide Platten legen, Mörtel druff und dann Bangkirei?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn 

Vlg,
Tim


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*



timborowski schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> ich bin ein mitstreiter von dem namenlosen threaderöffner
> ich möchte euch aber überhaupt einmal über die hintergründe unserer teichbauerei aufklären  :
> ...



die teichform schreit förmlich nach falten , also entweder von einem folienschweisser faltenfrei verschweissen lassen oder dem teich eine andere form geben oder so gut es geht die falten glatt ziehen..  

gruß zAiMon


----------



## Klausile (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

Hallo Tim,

wie mein vor-Schreiber schon anmerkte, ist bei dieser Form eine faltenfreie Verlegung nicht möglich.

Man kann versuchen die Falten zu reduzieren, bzw. die vielen kleinen Falten zu wenigen Großen zusammen zu raffen.
Dazu die Folie auslegen, wenig Wasser einlaufen lassen und dann während des auffüllens die Folie immer wieder glatt zeihen und die Falten zusammen fassen.

Zur Randgestaltung:
Deine zweite Idee, die Platten halbieren, die Folie dazwischen hochführen und mit Mörtel sichern halte ich für die bessere Idee. Die Folie sollte am Rand immer senkrecht stehend abschließen um eine Kapillar-sperre zu erhalten. Beachte aber unbedingt, das du zum mörteln Trass-Zement verwendest. Dieser gibt weniger Schadstoffe ans Wasser ab.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## timborowski (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: folie wie dick? vlies wie dick?*

moin moin!

nein, faltenfrei, das ist schon klar - haben wir auch ziemlich schnell bei unserem ersten versuch gemerkt 

trotzdem noch ne frage zum mörteln: es ist also gängige praxis, dass man bei steilwänden mörtelt? sonst hälts nicht?
und festmörteln erst nachdem das wasser drin ist? denn wie gesagt, beim ersten versuch hatten wir deutlich spannung auf der folie, so dass wir alle 1-2h an ein paar steilwänden folie nachgegeben haben, aus angst sie reisst..

grüße aus hamburg,
tim


----------

